# Happy Birthday, bethzaring



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 30, 2015)

Hope you have a wonderful bethday filled with fond memories!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Beth.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Beth!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 30, 2015)

Happy Birthday Beth


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2015)

Have a great day Beth!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 30, 2015)

Happy Birthday Beth!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 30, 2015)

Happy birthday, Beth!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you all!


We are getting ready to go on an overnight at a hot springs spa, with a great restaurant and neat lodgings....Things are looking good!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2015)

Sounds like you're having a wonderful birthday, Beth! Enjoy!


----------

